# das erste Opfer unter den Fischen



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

habe gerade die ersten toten Fische des Jahres auf der Treppe neben dem Teich gefunden.
Die beiden 3cm Sonnenbarsch wurden von ablaufenden Wassermassen mit aus dem Teich gerissen (hatte am WE ganz schön geschüttet)
Hab die beiden Leichen gleich naturgemäß entsorgt ( meine kleinen Piranhas waren nem Snack nicht abgeneigt)

MfG Frank


----------



## center (1. Feb. 2016)

gibt's kein Video?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2016)

center schrieb:


> gibt's kein Video?



nee, filmen kann meine Digitalkamera net, die macht nur Fotos

"Piranhas" wollen die kleinen auch erst noch werden. Bei ihrer momentanen Größe von 5-6cm haben sie noch keinen "richtigen Biß", mit dem "zähen" Aldi-Garnelenschwanz hatten sie schon schwer zu kämpfen. Man merkt auch noch kaum wenn sie einem mal an die Fingerkuppe beißen wenn man ihnen einen Würfel Frofu ins Becken hält)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Man merkt auch noch kaum wenn sie einem mal an die Fingerkuppe beißen wenn man ihnen einen Würfel Frofu ins Becken hält


Wie war das doc gleich:
Beis niemals die Hand die dich Füttert, es könnt dein letzter Biss sein


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

Ach so sehen die "Dinger"(Fische) aus, in den Hollywood-Filmen achtet man mehr auf die Geschwindigkeit bis der Knochen blank ist, ganz harte sitzen auch mit der Stoppuhr auf dem Sofa!

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach so sehen die "Dinger"(Fische) aus,


Das sind noch Babys.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c7/Red_Piranha_Pygocentrus_Nattereri.JPG


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

Böse, Böser Fisch,Totto, lebt der in Dein Aquarium? .....aber schön bunt!

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Totto, lebt der in Dein Aquarium? ...


Nein, der lebt bei Wiki


----------



## Uwe.SH (20. Feb. 2016)

Hallo


samorai schrieb:


> Ach so sehen die "Dinger"(Fische) aus, in den Hollywood-Filmen achtet
> man mehr auf die Geschwindigkeit bis der Knochen blank ist, ganz harte sitzen auch mit der Stoppuhr auf dem Sofa!
> Ron!


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2016)

Schönes Gebiss!
Aber nicht im aller ferntesten für den Teich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2016)

Hi Ron,

ja, das Gebiß arbeitet zusammen mit den verdeckten Zähnen im Oberkiefer die genau in die Lücken passen wie ne Schere, damit sind rote Piranhas als einer von sehr wenigen Raubfischen in der Lage einen Beutefisch in kleine Stücke zu zerlegen (fast alle anderen __ Raubfische müssen sie ja im ganzen runterschlucken)
Das bei Uwe auf dem Foto sind aber auch noch Jungtiere (man erkennt noch Reste der juvinielen Punktezeichnung), das hier sind erwachse (knapp 30cm) außerhalb der Laichstimmung - dann werden se wesentlich dunkler. Meine kleinen haben nächstes Jahr auch schon das Format

MfG Frank


----------

